# Small skaven rumour?



## crimson skull (Aug 3, 2008)

I don't usually post rumours but thought this was quite interesting. The manager at my local store said that doomwheels are set to return in the new skaven book due out next year which is fantastic for me as i have a large skaven army and love the doomwheels of old so hope they are as devestating as before.k: Take this with as much salt as you want i'm quite hopeful its true.:good:


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Wow, shows how out of touch with fantasy I am - didn't even know they were gone.

Definitely something they should bring back, doom wheels were awesome.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Fantasy is getting a Large boost recently - Dark Elves, Warriors of Chaos, Lizards, Skaven, and now Beasts at the end of the year?

Still, I'm glad the Hamster Wheels of Doom are back. I'd still love to see the Vermin Lord, or at least as a Special Character, return.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

It's about time some decent skaven rumours surfaced. They are slated between Lizards and BoC according to the rumour mill types and yet there seems to be very little information forthcoming.

Oh, and yes the Doomwheel is fantastic and should never have been dropped!


----------



## crimson skull (Aug 3, 2008)

By all accounts i've been told they are due out august time, I was actually told to look at the black library book releases that would give an idea as to what armies and when, again how true is up to you?
Oh and just a side note plastic storm vermin are also on the cards which i can beleive as the command blisters are no longer available anywhere. I know this first hand as i tried to get some the other day.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

This one army that will be very intresting to see re-emerge from the depths 
The Rat Wheel was quite fun in its own, have grand memories of my Dwarf Lord shooting the driver rat turn 1 in games sending it on a rampage in the rat-lines:laugh:

A bit more serious tho: Id gladly see the Wheel back, it will most likely follow charriot rules with some random elements.
I imagine that Stormvermin gets a boost, like S4 and maybe even a point drop, currently they are way to pricy and not that much better.
Id also imagine a slight point increase on the cheaper units in the army, I really cant imagine Slaves staying at same pts rate as Gnobblars when Gobbos cost more...atleast not with current stats.
Id also imagine a general(I know Slaves are at bottom, ofc not them) LD-drop 1 step. Remember this is my personal ramblings, but Ill give a why. Youre dumb if you dont buy a Warlord, simple, 3 Warpblixt-engineers are enough magic as it is and LD 10 _is_ so much better then 9. Skavens are currently the only non-Elf non-Dwarf LD10 army in the game which seem totally wrong when they've nerfed down all other races. This is simply too good, specially with the huge ammount of sacrificial troops Skavens have which currently are a bit too reliable. 
Reliable + Skaven + Leadership = Fail, or should be fluffwise atleast....


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I don't need to model my Wheel. Just feed it occasionally. I might black it out first of all for shits n giggle.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

the doom wheel was a ncie modelathe time but a new would wil be coming. Apparently tomb kings are getting done after beasts.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Why can we get a rough idea of whats coming for a few army books down the line in Fantasy but not 40k. 

Back on topic though, it will be interesting to see how skaven change, as the variant lists will be removed, as with the other books. Will they try and incorporate those rules back into the standard ones? I doubt it, but i spose we will just have to wait and see.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

the recent glut of new warhammer stuff is mainly due to the increase in cost of metal,obviously you need a fair few models in a regiment to start with and if they are all metal it puts people off buying the army so they decided to pump out loads of warhammer plastics, i am loving the £12 cavalry boxes, people are always moaning about GW prices but its rare to hear anyone praise this move to reduce the cost of an army.


----------



## crimson skull (Aug 3, 2008)

One thing that i have been told and is evedent in the latest books is no 0-1 limit on units so potetially you will be able to field more storm vermin! 
As far as the book release thing goes that is all i've been told, wheather its just fantasy only i don't know, i think as well its only a rough guide not gospel.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

WHAT!? they ditched the doomwheels? How dare they. been a long time since i looked at fantasy.


----------



## H0RRIDF0RM (Mar 6, 2008)

I play Clan Eshin I hope to god they return.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

I for one would love to see the return of that Giant Rat Daemon that they used to have but i can't remember it's name. That thing kicked so much ass in the old days.


----------



## crimson skull (Aug 3, 2008)

The vermin lord, not sure whats gonna happen with this guy i'd love to see him return.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I loved the doomwheel. As much a hazzard to skaven as it was to the enemy if I recall. I remember painting one for a friend and I wouldn't mind doing one as a diorama piece if they do a new model.


----------



## bon_jovi (Nov 16, 2008)

Not sure how you want to take this but i went to put an order in today and was told they "are not doing skaven assasins anymore as they are being redone" Obviously it could still be months away yet but from my (limited) experiece that means they are not far off. We all know pretty much that Imperial Guard HQ squads will bw redone in plastic but are still available, although i'm sure they are a much bigger seller that Skaven Assasins. Eitherway this could be something or nothing but i would probably belive the guy in trade over a local redshirt. Eitherway, it confirms that they are definatly close!


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

Hmmmm, i wonder if they will bring back the Rat tank? lol


----------

